# Anyone want a free copy of "Sweet Grapes"?



## poppin (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a copy of "Sweet Grapes" that I've finished with.  Does anyone want it?  If you pm me your address (UK only), I'll pop it in the post.

Pops x


----------



## poppin (Mar 12, 2005)

Book's gone now - thanks to all who contacted me.

Poppin


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm about half way through this book and it's amazing so far. I did, however, read the same line about 47 times on the train yesterday, when a heavily pg woman came and sat opposite me and started banging on to all and sundry about the books she's been reading about giving birth, and what a nuisance being pg is. I tried lifiting the book in front of my face in hopes someone would read the subtitle and change the subject for me, but it didn't work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Poppin thanks so much for the book. It arrived today   xx


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

l am being a little no alot    but whats it about, is it funny or something else, god l am    tonight and i carnt spell either 

bell


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

You and me both   Bell, I don't know what its about either!

So if someone wants to enlighten us... please feel free  

Love,
Emcee xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

I wrote a little but about the book on the other thread! x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you Emma    

Sounds really interesting and like a good read!

Love
Emcee xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

It is! It is! So far I'm really impressed!

Now, why can I reply on this thread, but not on the thread I really want to reply to! grr!


----------

